# Free custom rod



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

***ALREADY PICKED UP AND GONE***

It's is a first come first serve!

No calling dibs if you are not going to come pick it up tonight. I'm located in Navarre.

This is a custom rod I got when I bought my Van Staal 150. I never used it because the tip is broke. It has a nice Fuji reel seat and Fuji 30 guides. The wrap in it is beautiful and has a nice red fish emblem. I have no use for it but feel like it would be best used by someone on here!

Sry I can only upload one picture at a time so pics will follow shortly.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Reply on here*

Reply on here!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

i wish i lived in navarre


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Gone to ghost


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Emerald it's all yours. I pm'd you my #. Shoot me a text and ill send you my address


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Let me know if he doesn't show up, I live in Navarre and will pick it up. Thanks!


----------

